# Looking For Tame Pigeon for ESA - Offering Forever Home!



## katdaily710 (Nov 29, 2017)

I recently had to give up my registered Emotional Support Animals [a pair of bunnies] due to late-life allergy development. 

I've been doing research for a few weeks now, and I've heard that pigeons are fantastic pets for people who have the time to dedicate to them. My setup is composed of NIC grids - an awesome, large custom cage that I built myself that offers good width as well as some height. Of course once he/she settles down I'll be happy to let my birb out when I'm not sleepin' ~

I live alone in my apartment, and my job/schooling schedule is all online and flexible, so I'd have more than enough time to offer to a birb friend.

I'm hoping for a sweet house pigeon, male or female, to become forever-buddies with!

I live in Destin, FL, but I'm willing to meet someone in the middle somewhere and drive to find my new baby!


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Suggest you contact local shelters and rehab facilities near you and see if you can find a bird you can rescue. You would be saving a life. Our beloved Phebe was a critically injured feral who was nearly decapitated and had a broken wing after she flew into a fan. The vet fixed her up and we adopted her because she was not releasable. She was our dearest love for eight years.


----------



## katdaily710 (Nov 29, 2017)

cwebster said:


> Suggest you contact local shelters and rehab facilities near you and see if you can find a bird you can rescue. You would be saving a life. Our beloved Phebe was a critically injured feral who was nearly decapitated and had a broken wing after she flew into a fan. The vet fixed her up and we adopted her because she was not releasable. She was our dearest love for eight years.


I have tried that in my area, the shelters here don't really seem to have birds. I'm not sure why that is :c they're all mainly focused on dogs and cats, and even some horses.


----------

